
Systemtap vs Dtrace Comparison - nickb
http://sourceware.org/systemtap/wiki/SystemtapDtraceComparison
======
bayareaguy
I use DTrace all the time on OSX 10.5. I was looking forward to using it on my
FreeBSD box but it seems the CDDL licensing is getting in the way. See here
[http://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/systemtap...](http://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/systemtap-
and-dtrace)

Anyone here have any experience with Systemtap on EC2? I've been meaning to
get around to creating some new images with it but haven't yet.

